# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания > 1С Предприятие 8.2 >  Руководство пользователя для 1С 8.2 Комплексная автоматизация

## Olegato

*
"Комплексная автоматизация": Рук-во пользователя + видеокурс "КА за 20 часов"
*

----------


## Елена Ч.

теперь это в разделе Библиотека, ищите на этой странице  http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...-1С-8/page49

----------

keks81 (24.01.2012), Megabyte1977 (04.10.2011), Plus1s_a (30.09.2011)

----------


## aloha3

Большое спасибо и от меня за данное руководство, оно мне очень помогло!




_____________________
1c и rapidup

----------


## constgo

Будьте добры! Выложите пожалуйста руководство в новом месте, предыдущие ссылки устарели. Благодарю.

----------


## Zolotaq

+1 Перезалейте, пожалуйста,  "1с для бухгалтеров. Комплексная автоматизация"

 Конфигурация КА_1.0.16.1
 Конфигурация КА_1.3.16.1
 Документация из коробки

----------


## MarusyaSvist

Добрый день.
Если у кого-то имеется руководство по комплексной автоматизации для редакции 1.1, выложите, пожалуйста.

----------


## ankr

> *1C:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Комплексная автоматизация", редакция 1.0  
> Руководство пользователя - 4 части, скан., PDF* 
> 
> *=>* http://sinhro.net/qfodxf1qjmv8/Kompl...dstvo.rar.html


Перезалейте пожалуйста!

----------


## ankr

> *1C:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Комплексная автоматизация", редакция 1.0  
> Руководство пользователя - 4 части, скан., PDF* 
> 
> *=>* http://sinhro.net/qfodxf1qjmv8/Kompl...dstvo.rar.html


Перезалейте пожалуйста!

----------


## ankr

> *1C:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Комплексная автоматизация", редакция 1.0  
> Руководство пользователя - 4 части, скан., PDF* 
> 
> *=>* http://sinhro.net/qfodxf1qjmv8/Kompl...dstvo.rar.html


Перезалейте пожалуйста!

----------


## Linka

Пожалуйста, еще раз выложите эти ссылки!!!

----------


## avddev

Для бухгалтера использовал вот эту часть http://narod.ru/disk/62520183001.b1a...0%B0).rar.html

----------

alsbrix (22.03.2019), arena (05.09.2013), Ars999 (27.11.2013), etp (03.03.2013), Linka (18.02.2013), MWalker (16.12.2015), procloun (25.10.2013), sb-forest (18.10.2013), t-a-v (19.03.2013), unelma (22.02.2013), Vatagir (11.03.2013), Лела (22.04.2016), Разработчик (02.07.2013)

----------


## Linka

*
Руководство пользователя и Видеоуроки по КА
*

----------

Ukei (06.03.2019)

----------


## Кыся

Присоединяюсь к просьбе! Очень надо!!!!!

----------


## unelma

Спасибо за бухгалтерскую часть! Присоединяюсь к просьбам, если есть возможность выложить  складской учет и производство  "комплексной автоматизации".

----------


## den_vladimir

Присоединяюсь. Надо управленческую часть.

----------


## ИринКа

Добрый день! Прошу помощи!!! Очень нужно Руководство пользователя для 1С 8.2 Комплексная автоматизация

----------


## freelog

Присоединяюсь к просьбам, надо руководство бухам - уже просто сил нет((

----------


## Зарина Каракул

А как это скачать можно, я прохожу по ссылке, и ничего не происходит.

----------


## ДарьяНиколаевн

Где можно добыть руководство пользователя для 1С: Предприятие 8.3 Комплексная автоматизация 2.0?

----------


## suntuco

> Где можно добыть руководство пользователя для 1С: Предприятие 8.3 Комплексная автоматизация 2.0?


присоединяюсь к вопросу...Полагаю, что мануал по ERP в последних актуальных версиях тоже подойтет.

----------


## Ukei

*Комплексная автоматизация, ред. 1.0 - Руководство пользователя (4 книги из коробки)*

Часть 1. Общие сведения и начало работы
Часть 2. Бухгалтерия и финансы
Часть 3. Торговля и производство
Часть 4. Зарплата и управление персоналом

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО



*Комплексная автоматизация - видеокурс "КА за 20 часов"*

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

1fox (15.09.2020), alex_blago (14.02.2017), BerezovskiyAnd (06.10.2016), DianZ (11.12.2016), gammalia (25.05.2017), saveliev2 (21.08.2019), Serg071 (06.10.2016), Sergeeva.helen (20.12.2016), sgtfred (29.06.2016), Tijs (29.05.2019), V_Ladeska (29.05.2019), XinelX (21.08.2019)

----------


## ploki666

Поддерживаю просьбу.

----------

